# 10g Planted Tank Ideas



## Greg31 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a spare 10g with a heater and filter and want to set it up for some shrimp and possibly some tetras. I have little experience with plants. Just the java fern and java moss in my 90g. No CO2 either.

Any suggestions on a substrate for my little project?

Can anyone suggest a decent foreground that is relatively easy to maintain?

Could I just get a bulb for my standard 10g light that would be good for the plants?

For maintenance would I just need to give plant food?


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

I WANT TO KNOW TOO!!! I'm in the same boat. Someone with experience please answer these questions!:red_mouth


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you going to add some rocks or driftwood? Plant food is pretty easy, just fertilizers. For substrate I would suggest a nice 20lb bag of Eco-Complete. As for lighting, you could use daylight CFL bulbs @ 6500K for your standard 10g light (if you mean a hood), and that would work fine for most plants. As for plants, I would say wait until you have a hardscape figured out (rocks/wood), or you can just start now if you really wanted.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

In terms of substrate, you can go with any, really. There are many different options out there, and you will find that different people will have different opinions on what the "best" substrate is.

I know someone that uses pool filter sand, and grows thick, underwater jungles with it.

As for a foreground plant, you may be limited in your choice with the stock lighting for a 10g tank. You may be able to grow _Marsilea_ spp., and perhaps _E. tenellus_, however.

For maintenance, you may not need to even fertilize, as you will have such low light, that there will not be a high demand for supplemental nutrients. Likely, your regular water changes will provide enough micronutrients for the plants. As for the macronutrients, again, with less demand due to low light, you may be able to get by with just the amounts produced by your livestock.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

You have received good advice so far. Also, you can probably get some good ideas by reading through dj2005's 10 gallon journal.


----------



## Greg31 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, I will read that journal. I think I will add some drift wood and possibly some rocks. I will post the hardscape when I get it set up.

I actually have extra white pool filter sand from my 90g but I though I need a substrate to help stimulate plant growth. I also was thinking maybe black sand. But would white look fine as well you think?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

You could add some root fertilizers if you get some type of pool sand.


----------



## Greg31 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think I might set up a iwagumi tank. Can anyone suggest a good foreground for a low tech tank? I will buy a bulb for the 10g canopy light that came with it to help. I also have white pool filter sand but was thinking black looks better. Any ideas?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Pygmy Chain Swords are good foreground for a low tech.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Echinodorus tenellus 'narrow' and 'micro' will carpet in low light. Marselia minuta and Lilaeopsis mauritiana are some other options. Crypt parva is yet another option, though grows extremely slow so if you want a thick carpet you need to buy as many plants as you want rather than waiting for it to grow and fill in.

I have all of these plants in my own low tech tanks, you can see pics in my journals (links are in my signature).

If you don't want to run CO2 or need to dose ferts much if at all then I'd stick with just a regular 15watt T8 flourescent strip over a glass canopy for your 10gal. That's the way I set up my own 10gal low tech tanks.

You can use whatever substrate you want. A bag of Onyx Sand, Flourite, and/or Eco Complete would be the direction I'd go. Flourite black is my own personal favorite. You'll want to wash Onyx Sand and any of the Flourites really well before use if you choose one of those.


----------



## Greg31 (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there anything you could suggest that is more "carpet" like with no CO2?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2009)

check out this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/99729-low-tech-tank-show-tell.html

About half way down the first page CL posted some pictures of his tanks with moss carpets that I think look pretty nice. Looks like he used Christmas moss?

I'm not sure how maintenance for a moss carpet would be like though.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Greg31 said:


> Is there anything you could suggest that is more "carpet" like with no CO2?


bump


----------



## Greg31 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cool thanks. Yeh I have looked at flame moss and it looks really cool, but I have read it grows more up then spreading out which is what I want more of.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah flame moss grows vertically, but the other mosses generally don't.
Have you decide what plant to get yet?


----------

